# Beauty Virgin?



## IbisCaraib (Sep 22, 2008)

Well I am in fact a beauty virgin. My current use includes daily foundation and powder (Mac Studio fix) and filling in eyebrows. On special occasions I apply eyeshadow, liner and mascara. The shadow usually combines into one color on me and the eye make up annoys me by the end of the day since I am a contact lens wearer. I love beautiful make up and have decided to stop admiring and start doing. I believe this may be the place to come and learn how to as well as get some great ideas.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome!!  I think you will love this site - we are glad to have you here.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## IbisCaraib (Sep 22, 2008)

Thank you ladies!


----------



## jenavii (Sep 22, 2008)

Check out youtube.com for some great tutorials


----------



## Kinderwhore (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi and welcome! Another newbie here


----------



## melliquor (Sep 23, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 23, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Carlyx (Sep 23, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## kittykit (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi & welcome to Specktra! Enjoy yourself here


----------



## makeupNdesign (Sep 23, 2008)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## IbisCaraib (Sep 23, 2008)

Thank you all for the warm welcome.
  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kinderwhore* 

 
_Hi and welcome! Another newbie here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Welcome!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenavii* 

 
_








 Check out youtube.com for some great tutorials_

 
I've actually been using the dull moments at work to look through the archives here and visit some blogs. I've also been saving some great youtube videos in my growing arsenal of make up knowledge.


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 23, 2008)

welcome.


----------



## IbisCaraib (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

